# Guinea poo...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And guinea boy. I grossly miss judged the cage size as it fits both willow and my son. I also grossly miss judged the popularly of guinea pigs so there is no guinea pig in there yet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow that is going to be one giant guinea pig


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not good at visualizing things.  but he is probably going to get two.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks perfect for two little piggies to me!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Grove said:


> Looks perfect for two little piggies to me!


Thank you. I felt kind of silly when he got it all together. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw it will be great, get two. Same ***!! 

They will enjoy the space!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks perfect 
Next time Willow poops on the stairs......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> It looks perfect
> Next time Willow poops on the stairs......


Nope she liked it too much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Our guinea poos. Two girls. Pippin and Merry. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving pippin & merry! How cute - are they home now? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Loving pippin & merry! How cute - are they home now? X


Yes I'm waiting for pics in their new home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What do jake & willow make of them? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What do jake & willow make of them? X


I'm not home so he has kept them in his room. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh ok - do update us with J&W's first impressions .. 
I bet little oz isn't much bigger than a guineapoo!!! Bless him x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are cute! Love the names can't wait to see Willow and Jake's reaction to them


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Great guinea poo names!  They look sweet and young, how old are they? Are they from the same litter?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Great guinea poo names!  They look sweet and young, how old are they? Are they from the same litter?


I'm not sure the age but they are from the same litter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk wee pets all snuggled in. Love them!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The light brown one Pippin is petrified poor little thing. Can probably smell the cats. O know the cats smell them. They have been stalking my sons door. The dogs are oblivious. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> The light brown one Pippin is petrified poor little thing. Can probably smell the cats. O know the cats smell them. They have been stalking my sons door. The dogs are oblivious.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had guinea pigs and cats (and a dog)at the same time. Had to introduce the cats to the piggies safely. But over time the cats didn't harm them.

And the alpha male of our cats use to snuggle them.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sweet little things. You do know you have to give them hay everyday. It contains something that they need and cannot manufacture for themselves. I like guinea pigs. Love the way they squeak and coo!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Sweet little things. You do know you have to give them hay everyday. It contains something that they need and cannot manufacture for themselves. I like guinea pigs. Love the way they squeak and coo!


We got them Timothy hay.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We got them Timothy hay.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He sounds like a nice chap!  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in love

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

awww, little babies! :baby: :baby:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, they are cuties. we have four piggies, 2 girls and 2 boys; they live in 2 separate hutches in the back garden. We seem to do everything in pairs don't we!!!   Once they get settled in and used to their new home they will be fine, they love being handled and are very sociable creatures (really pleased u got 2 as they don't do well on their own.)
Our Alfie and Dexter go up to their hutch and they all touch noses, it's so cute! I expected the piggies to hide but they squeak "hello" to the boys who go over for to socialise.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I'm in love
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are adorable! I love them too... Such cute little helpless babies. 

Donna you are such an animal lover


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are adorable. They make such cute little sounds! They are very young. The darker one is more out going but both enjoyed a snuggle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute Did Willow and Jake see them yet


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They are adorable. They make such cute little sounds! They are very young. The darker one is more out going but both enjoyed a snuggle.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Having my girls has opened my heart much more. I'm partial to all sorts of furry friends these days. I was suppressed before I moved into my own place, then I got a cat, another cat, a dog and another dog. I could keep going but I'm not allowed right now 

I wonder if I could sneak a few piggies in?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> They are so cute Did Willow and Jake see them yet


We are giving them some time. They are really young and still very nervous. We figure let then get accustomed to us first. Jake will bark.I know he will. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Having my girls has opened my heart much more. I'm partial to all sorts of furry friends these days. I was suppressed before I moved into my own place, then I got a cat, another cat, a dog and another dog. I could keep going but I'm not allowed right now
> 
> I wonder if I could sneak a few piggies in?


Ruth I have to say I am not a rodent lover. We have had mice, gerbils and hamsters and I disliked then all. 
I love these piggies. The don't bite. They don't smell (yet any way) and they make the cutest little noises. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Having my girls has opened my heart much more. I'm partial to all sorts of furry friends these days. I was suppressed before I moved into my own place, then I got a cat, another cat, a dog and another dog. I could keep going but I'm not allowed right now
> 
> I wonder if I could sneak a few piggies in?


Consider yourself lucky! I am saddled with five cats, none my own and am being denied my hearts desire, a second dog.  I say go for the pigs! When they squeal just tell her the furnace is acting up!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Consider yourself lucky! I am saddled with five cats, none my own and am being denied my hearts desire, a second dog.  I say go for the pigs! When they squeal just tell her the furnace is acting up!


I am lucky! But I always want more 

I say you get another dog and if it barks just say' "wow!! Isn't Rufus an excellent ventriloquist?"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good idea, and I'll attach a mop handle to its collar and teach it to be still so she'll mistake it for a mop! (something she won't go near!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Good idea, and I'll attach a mop handle to its collar and teach it to be still so she'll mistake it for a mop! (something she won't go near!)


Haha! The you go, you have a plan!

Naughty lady not touching the mop though


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth I have to say I am not a rodent lover. We have had mice, gerbils and hamsters and I disliked then all.
> I love these piggies. The don't bite. They don't smell (yet any way) and they make the cutest little noises.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How cute you should make a video Would love to hear their little sounds


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Donna how are Pippin and Merry doing? Have they met the dogs? They look to be just a little bit smaller than Ozzie.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Donna how are Pippin and Merry doing? Have they met the dogs? They look to be just a little bit smaller than Ozzie.


They miss me. I could hear then crying for me but my son thinks they are his or something.  
I have not seen them since I left. The girlfriend stayed over so I didn't want to intrude on their piggies time tho he did say mom they are really playing more now. I can head them running around all night. Haha. My poos sleep all night. Even the new one! 
More pictures tonight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Perhaps ozzy would be the poo to introduce first as he is so young


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They miss me. I could hear then crying for me but my son thinks they are his or something.
> I have not seen them since I left. The girlfriend stayed over so I didn't want to intrude on their piggies time tho he did say mom they are really playing more now. I can head them running around all night. Haha. My poos sleep all night. Even the new one!
> More pictures tonight.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yay.. More baby pics!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We are giving them some time. They are really young and still very nervous. We figure let then get accustomed to us first. Jake will bark.I know he will.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG - Beemer totally did this at the pet store. They have the hamsters/gerbils right next to the dogs stuff. I had to pick him up and love him to the other side of the aisle before he would stop barking.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sweet!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Uh oh, I think I need a guinea poo, or two! 

They are so, so, so cute. I would die for a photobucket video of them squealing wheet wheeet wheet before they are fed. Do they do this yet?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are wee pets.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Uh oh, I think I need a guinea poo, or two!
> 
> They are so, so, so cute. I would die for a photobucket video of them squealing wheet wheeet wheet before they are fed. Do they do this yet?


I'll work in it  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

